# 2 Patchwork Hairless Boys Need Forever Home (Oregon)



## rlstine (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

My two patchwork boys, Dill and Louie, are in need of a new home. I live in Oregon, but I'm moving to Ohio this summer for school, and while I would love to bring my boys with me, I'm afraid the move (in the car in the heat) would be really stressful for them. I want them to go to a loving, stable home with someone who has some experience with rats. My boys are 8 months old. I brought them home from a breeder, and I feed them Oxbow Adult food (I have a huge bag of the stuff, enough for another year or more), plus 2 fresh meals of fruits veggies and grains every day. They are litter box trained and very, very sweet. Healthy, too. No sneezing or weezing. Dill is a little shy, but both boys absolutely love people. I'm sure they could also be integrated into a mischief. 

That's Dill on the left, Louie on the right









Please let me know if you have any questions. Serious inquries only -- I will not adopt these guys out unless I am sure you can care for them in the manner they are accustomed. Thank you.


----------

